
We Are Here to Create a Conversation with Kai-Fu Lee - mark_l_watson
https://www.edge.org/conversation/kai_fu_lee-we-are-here-to-create
======
mark_l_watson
Wonderful! I bought Kai-Fu's PhD thesis almost 30 years ago (speech
recognition/Sphinx). Well worth 40 minutes!

